
Purism Launches Librem 14, Successor to Security-Focused Librem 13 Product Line - fsflover
https://puri.sm/posts/purism-launches-librem-14-successor-to-security-focused-librem-13-product-line/
======
louib
Looks like they added Power Delivery and HDMI output to the usb-c port, but
the main power adapter is still not usb-c.

------
api
A major problem with these laptops are the pathetic displays. 1080p is _way_
behind what's offered these days even on cheaper Windows laptops.

Is there some kind of upstream sourcing problem getting decent displays? Are
they all monopolized by major vendors?

~~~
fsflover
If you need 4k, consider Librem 15:
[https://puri.sm/products/librem-15/](https://puri.sm/products/librem-15/)

